# Un piede nell’Eden



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

Con un piede ancora nell’Eden, io sto fermo 
E guardo al di là verso l’altra terra. 
La grande età del mondo sta decadendo, 
come sono strani i campi che abbiamo seminato 
lungamente a messi d’amore e d’odio. 
Le opere del tempo sono infestate dal tempo, 
e nulla ora può separare 
il grano dalle vecce cresciute fitte. 
L’erbacce strette intorno allo stelo 
Gli fanno da scudo; sono le nostre cose. 
Male e bene stanno insieme uniti 
Nei campi della carità e del peccato 
Dove noi ammucchieremo il nostro raccolto. 

Eppure nell’Eden nasce ancora la radice 
Pura come il giorno dell’inizio. 
Il tempo porta via il fogliame e i frutti 
E incenerisce la foglia archetipa 
In profili di terrore e di dolore 
Disseminati lungo la via invernale. 
Ma dal terreno affamato e dall’albero annerito 
Nascono fiori mai conosciuti nell’Eden. 
Fiori di dolore e di carità 
Fioriscono solo in questi scuri campi, 
Cosa mai aveva l’Eden da dire 
Della speranza, della fede, della pietà e dell’amore 
Finchè tutto il suo giorno non fu sepolto 
E la memoria non trovò il suo tesoro nascosto? 
Strani doni mai visti in Paradiso 
Scendono da questi cieli oscurati. 
*

Edwin Muir


----------

